# just dropped Peanut off at the groomers...having a panic attack...



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Peanut is 6 months old now, my new avatar is a very recent pic. He has only been to the groomers once and I only allowed them to trim a tiny bit and thin out his hips as the hair was just so thick and matting easily there. 

He really needed to go again so I brought him to a new place, very close to my home. They are going to take about an inch off the body and a little less around the face.

I'm nervous cuz the woman I spoke with wasn't writing notes or anything and she just seemed so blaze about my instructions. I asked her three times before I left not to cut extra around the eyes and to be very careful not to go too short around the face. should I call them to make sure? 

it is probably silly to be so anxious but I figured if anyone would understand, it would be you guys!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

If I were you I'd call them to make sure that they remember your instructions. Sometimes with instructions they can still screw it up. I remember with our first Havanese we had to have him boarded and we left specific grooming instruction that he was not to be cut as he was a show dog. So, they wrote down in all caps "no trimming whatsoever" and underlined it several times. We come to pick him up and did they follow instructions? No, they shaved his nose and his belly which ultimately killed his show career. When we took him in he had not a single matt...Its always good to be on the safe side! Peanut's a doll btw


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just remember hair grows back, but I would still worry. Were there more dogs present to be groomed. Was she the groomer or the person accepting the pets?  

If I did not like the haircut, I would demand to talk to the groomer and have the person who accepted your pup. It sounds like to me, you just want your pup trimmed and do not touch or hardly the face/head area . 

When will your pup be ready? Hugs to you! Just remember to tell Peanut how pretty he is. Hair grows and you can always go some place else the next time.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much you two! After I got your message, I called the groomer. She didn't get the right instructions after all as the girl told her one inch all over and to go short on the tail (note: I said to leave the tail alone!) oy, it could have been a disaster! 

In the end, she just trimmed a little too much above the eyes and pretty much left everything else alone..so I am a little disappointed as I wanted the face left the same(just slightly trimmed), and about an inch off the body (it is getting to be a little bit cumbersome and he is starting to run away from me when it's time to comb). maybe I'll try to post some pics tonight... thanks so much again


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem, glad to hear that you were able to avoid a grooming disaster! Glad to have been of some help to you as the things I know now I wish I knew then! Just a thought but you could make your own grooming card that they could keep on file. Use really bright paper or they even have electric colors of index cards. I wish I had thought of this way back then!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I know how you feel. It is so frustrating and I don't know the answer. Once I took Lulu in for a bath and brush ONLY. I emphasized no cutting. She came home trimmed around her eyes. It drove me crazy as that was where I was specifically trying to grow out from another groomers folly! 
I'm seriously thinking about going to grooming school and doing mine myself. Many of our forum members do excellent jobs!!
Carole


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It is hard to get a groomer to understand exactly what you want. I've told my groomer not to do anything around the eyes but that I wanted a sanitary cut. Apparently a sanitary cut includes shaving between the eyes so they did that. After that one time I no longer simply say sanitary cut. I had to specifically say that I want them trimmed around the bum a little bit (to help avoid cling-ons) and I want their feet trimmed but don't touch the faces. Now, my groomer is very good and knows what I want. I cringe when she's out sick though and someone else does them. When that happens, it's bath and brush ONLY.

Jane does a fabulous job on Lincoln and Scout. They look better than a lot of dogs at the shows. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for your replies! I am sad...his face in my avatar pic was perfectly shaped, just a touch long (I have been trimming it myself to this point). I wish I had them leave the face alone and maybe just told the groomer to only do the body! why oh why do they take liberties with the hair around the eyes??? ok, enough self pity. 

who is jane? i'd like to check out her pics. thanks!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't be sad...say a prayer that you got off easy and check out the thread filled with REAL grooming disasters (where is the one where one leg got shaved and the other one left long? Was that Mugsy? can't remember...).

I've taken Marley in with a photograph in hand and they'd STILL cut him completely different...really makes you wonder at times. 

I love my current groomer, though, she's a keeper all around!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

gabdyl said:


> who is jane? i'd like to check out her pics. thanks!


Jane posts regularly, watch for her avatar. Also, you can look under the membership for "Jane" and her dogs, Lincoln and Scout.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> It is hard to get a groomer to understand exactly what you want. I've told my groomer not to do anything around the eyes but that I wanted a sanitary cut. Apparently a sanitary cut includes shaving between the eyes so they did that. After that one time I no longer simply say sanitary cut. I had to specifically say that I want them trimmed around the bum a little bit (to help avoid cling-ons) and I want their feet trimmed but don't touch the faces. Now, my groomer is very good and knows what I want. I cringe when she's out sick though and someone else does them. When that happens, it's bath and brush ONLY.
> 
> *Jane does a fabulous job on Lincoln and Scout. They look better than a lot of dogs at the shows. I don't know how she does it.*


Yes she does an amazing job!!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, i have come to the conclusion that the first day after a groom may be a shock cuz your eyes need a little time to adjust. today, peanut looks great! maybe the hair isn't so fluffy so the short hair above his eyes doesn't look so choppy today 

just wanted to share that the groomer told me to see if I could get mink oil. she swears by it and buys it by the gallon. his hair is so silky and the brush just runs right through it. if anyone knows where to buy this, please lmk. thanks!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's the picture?????


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll try to post one soon!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I was at a Havanese home for a meeting last week and met the Hav for the first time. She had been to a new grooming salon that day for the second time. The first trip was acceptable so the owner took her again. Well, different groomer this time and she was completely shaved from the neck down.....INCLUDING HER TAIL! The groomer had left a little fringe on the end! It was the most pitiful thing I've seen (well except the Golden that someone shaved like a lion and brought to a Cub Scout meeting)! I have no idea how long it would take to grow a tail out nor what it would look like when it starts to get bushy.

I guess if you use a salon you need to be sure that you check out which groomer you want and be sure you get the same one every time. 

Your puppy looks adorable and I'm sure you'll get used to the cut! It could be worse!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've had a couple of bad cuts too, they do grow back but it's so disappointing at the time! Peanut is so cute.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel silly...I am hearing these horror stories and Peanut really does look OK. Yesterday, the bangs she cut looked so blunt compared to the rest that was still so long. doesn't look so mullet-like today  

I averted a distaster by calling so thanks for your advice. Here's that pic!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*grooming yourself is not that hard*

I started doing it myself because my dogs would defecate in the crates waiting to be picked up. The sounds of the other dogs in distress was too much for them.

Riki has been professionally groomed four times, and Daisy once.

The fourth time for Riki was more than a bath and simple grooming, it was a poodle clip and I cried for days.

At the Pet expo I purchased the small clipper to go their feet and their rear. I have the curved scissors for around the eyes and feet. Then I decided to clip them down to two inches, so I bought a pet clipper at the next Pet Expo and watched the video. I also went on the internet and watched the havanese clips.

Sometimes you make mistakes and cut the hair a little off, but by a week or two it is longer and you can fix it. The hardest part is scissoring the legs, but you get better at it.

It saves you money and your dogs are not stressed if you can do it. I encourage you to try it...very easy if you leave them in longer coats and just trim the banks, under the feet, around the feet, and the rear or under the belly near the boys privates. If they squiggle, get a pal to help you.

I wish I could come to your house and help you the first time as I had Sue Nelson to show me the first time. Again, trust yourself. It isn't that hard to do.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She looks adorable!!!

When we went to Petco the "groomer", and I use that term loosely, didn't touch his face but completely shaved him. It was uneven and she nicked his belly in several places. His face was poofy but she cut the top of his head. I told DH he looked like a Hasidic Jewish man! I took him to our vet tech, didn't know at the time that she did grooming, and she just had to trim down his face too. Right now he looks like a poodle so I can't wait for him to grow a bit and look like a Hav again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Peanut is so pretty!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Peanut looks like she is really soft! What a cutie!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, Peanut is a HE. Thanks so much for the compliments! 

Thanks rikidaisy for encouraging me to try on my own. I think I may go for it. I am too picky in how I want his face to look so maybe I will only be happy if I do it myself?? It seems groomers are too excited to do choppy bangs, lol. 

Do you have one of those platform things? I don't think Peanut will stay put for me if I am using clippers...


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Peanut looks super. Lucky you called before they sent back a schnauzer.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

She did a great job. Peanut looks adorable. A lot of times I freak out when I get Gryff back from the groomer, but he looks fine the next day or two once the poofiness is down.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Peanut looks adorable. I'm so glad you called! I do know exactly what you mean though. I'm going to try myself if I ever get home!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gabdyl..... what's your name, btw ?  I think Peanut looks great! What a beautiful coat and face! Of course, you still didn't get what you wanted most of all, and that was, to have his hips thinned out some and a shorter coat everywhere, BUT the face, by an inch. So now what? Will you try somewhere else to get the look you want or will you attempt it yourself?

I had Ricky groomed twice, that is, bath, maintenance cut the first time and a good all-over cut the second time. The last visit there, he had pooped on the table just as she was done blow drying him so she had to wash him all over again and it took a long while. I felt so badly for Ricky as I imagine he must have really needed to go and couldn't help himself or he was frightened into doing it. Either way, I said 'that's it!' and started learning to do it myself. Once we got Sammy, there was no way I could afford bi-monthly trims and whatnot, so it motivated me even more to learn all I could. I was already bathing them myself anyway. 

I use mink oil spray, but it is sooooooo perfumey! I love how it works, it really does help a coat, but I cover the dogs' face and avoid spraying too near there as it is quite 'smelly'. I wish that weren't the case, but maybe it's the brand I use.... Bio-Groom. Don't know.... 

I bought a grooming table and it's adjusted to my height. I'm tall, and have back and shoulder problems, so this was important to me. I have the arm, but only used the noose once. Still, it might come in handy one day again. I use clippers, mini and a large one with diff. combs, a pair of small scissors for trimming feet, pads, face, etc... and that's about it! I would love to get a good pair of curved shears, but they're too pricey for me right now. I keep it simple, and only just recently bought a good Chris Christensen brush that I love to bits!! I have a greyhound comb, a flea comb with two widths and the brush. So far, it's all I need. 

Check out the grooming section as there are many, many threads with tips on tools, supplies and things to know and sites to check out. If you do decide, just start slowly and make it pleasant for Peanut. Treat and praise often and take lots of breaks. It helps! 

Did I say how cute Peanut is, btw? :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Don't be sad...say a prayer that you got off easy and check out the thread filled with REAL grooming disasters (where is the one where one leg got shaved and the other one left long? Was that Mugsy? can't remember...).
> 
> I've taken Marley in with a photograph in hand and they'd STILL cut him completely different...really makes you wonder at times.
> 
> I love my current groomer, though, she's a keeper all around!


Not Mugsy, that was our darling CooperthePooper! Oh, how can one forget those images of the poor thing after such a horrifying cut?!! :jaw:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

There's a thread about mink oil spray somewhere. I have the Bio-Groom brand and I don't like the smell either, but it does work well. I tend to use it when I am going to give them a bath very soon. There are some other brands that some others like better mentioned in that thread.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Joelle for the info on the mink oil. I am definitely going to get it. His hair has never been so tangle free and it is two days later, it still feels so silky!

Hi, Marj! (My name is Sue btw ) Thanks so much for your post! It was so helpful. I will get the things you mentioned. Wow, you do both of yours yourself and it looks like they have a good length? how much time do you spend grooming weekly? I would love to let Peanut's body go longer but it just has gotten to be a little too much brushing. and with everything else going on here, I'm so afraid of not brushing for a few days, getting mats and then having to shave down...that would really make me upset, lol...

Well, I think I may try this groomer one more time. She wasn't too pricey and it's five minutes from my home. When I picked Peanut up, I talked to her for a while and she seemed to really want to know what I was looking for...she wanted to see pics and everything and seemed really excited to try it again. What I'm just thinking she could do the body shorter and get the face right (no mullet) then I could probably go about 2-3 months between visits I think (I could just do little trims on his face when he needs it...) 

At the same time there is a member here, I think her screen name is lfung, her dogs look so cute and she only uses clippers, one length all over? I remember reading a post of hers a while back and it sounded like it wasn't too difficult, but I wish I could find a pic that shows her babies closer up!

thanks again


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Peanut got really matted a few days ago. I toyed with the idea of going back to the groomer but after Linda (Lfung5) answered some self-grooming questions for me, I decided to go for it! 

I cut about an inch off his body with clippers and it is so soft and easy to brush now. I cut a little less than that off his head and then used scissors to blend in the really choppy bangs the groomer did last week. 

I think it came out pretty OK, tho I can see some things I need to fix. I'll keep at it I think...it was almost, er, therapuetic. Thanks to the couple of posters here who encouraged me to try grooming myself and thanks Linda so much for answering all my questions!!! Here's a couple of pics in case anyone is interested in checking the cut out...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks beautiful and he's so clean! You did a great job, I'm thinking of trying it myself too.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Peanut looks great! You did an awesome job! I do Havee too. The more you do it the better you get. Don't get discouraged because it's only hair and will grow back anyway. Keep up the good work! Linda gave a grooming lesson at one of Laurie's playdates, and I learned alot about it from her too.


----------



## Kona'sMom (Dec 10, 2008)

Awe... love that baby fluff and the first new groom is SOOO hard for the mommy and daddy.  I think he's ADORABLE!! When I cut Kona that first time I swore he grew up to be 10 years old in front of my eyes. Mainly b/c the shorter their facial hair and the more you see their amazing eyes, the older they tend to look. Your sweetie is a BEAUTIFUL HANDSOM fluffy ball that I'd love to snuggle with anyday!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee, I hope Peanut's groom job doesn't go too far off! I can only say that I have never trusted any groomer and have only had my Hav's feet and bangs trimmed..so far so good.

BTW..he is darling!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, now I just saw your photos right after I posted my last comment..

You did an awesome job!!! Peanut looks fantastic!!!:whoo:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gabdyl,
Peanut looks terrific! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I took the plunge and for the first time in having Sully for a year and a half bathed and groomed him myself this weekend. My second groomer actually encouraged me to do so. Heck she sold me a basically new table $100+ to assist, and was on call just in case. She is leagues above the old one who would send Sully back to me still wet! Sully is in full coat less the bangs whick I strive to have look as good as Sheri's Tucker! But, I was shaking so bad when I did his boy parts and anus I thought it would be a chop job. I also trimmed up the nails with the new dremel I bought. As I go along and groom Sully I'll get better I am sure, and you too! Next time I will try to take pics of him in the sink while I bathe him. I am recovering from whip lash and shocked I went for the 2 hours non stop on him. You are way better get pics up then I, of course in theory I have time to post on his site tomorrow...

BTW, thanks for the info in advance!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much, y'all! I love this forum. So much help and encouragment here  Ann, you should go for it!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How come all my students end up doing a better job than me
Laurie, Jan and now Sue! I am starting to see a pattern...

Great job guys. Maybe at Laurie's next playdate you can teach me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You are a groomer!*

Think of the toys you can buy now rather than spending it at the groomer. And no stress for the dog.

You did an excellent job!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

gabdyl said:


> Thanks so much, y'all! I love this forum. So much help and encouragment here  Ann, you should go for it!


I may try it. My sister is a hairdresser and I begged her to do him but she won't! When I told her I was going to do it she encouraged me. We'll see...


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I just had the boys groomed down in the desert .. i told her to follow Lois's line and not to trim them too short .. She di the bum thing fine but she really shortened those eyebrows .. The boys did not like their new doo at all ..
Lois has a real knack and I told her to keep the punk look .. Of course she had to do her thing !!
Fortunately their hair grows really fast so I told them they were so cute and next time I will watch moore closely ..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Peanut looks beautiful! Great job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Peanut is sooooooooooooooo pretty! You did a great job! I love the fluff in his face!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Peanut is drop dead gorgeous! Great grooming job...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Peanut looks adorable! You did a great job with his grooming. He has the face of an angel when he's smiling
Gina


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much you guys! I just keep looking at him and thinking he looks like a puppy again! Havaneses are so stinkin cute I can't stand it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I may try it. My sister is a hairdresser and I begged her to do him but she won't! When I told her I was going to do it she encouraged me. We'll see...


Guess I'm luckier than you, Ann. My DD is a hairdresser and just last weekend she thinned Tori's moustache for me. I don't have any thinning shears, so I asked her if she'd consider doing it or loaning me her shears so I could do it (maybe she couldn't trust me w/her shears? :suspicious. I really like the way her face turned out. And DD said Tori was so cooperative and easy to do, she'd be happy to do it again whenever needed :whoo: Tori's only been to a groomer once. It was all good (except for the bangs...), but I decided I'd rather spend the grooming $ for things that are much more fun 

I'd encourage everyone to do it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think I'll ask to borrow some of her stuff, she won't want to loan it out so maybe she'll offer to come over and "help" me! That might just work! Then I can buy more toys.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Leslie,
I'm curious about thinning Tori's mustache. Sometimes Rosa's mustache makes her look like Yosemite Sam. I never thought of thinning it. Did she thin it from the cheeks down or just the ends?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paradise Havs said:


> Leslie,
> I'm curious about thinning Tori's mustache. *Sometimes Rosa's mustache makes her look like Yosemite Sam.* I never thought of thinning it. Did she thin it from the cheeks down or just the ends?


ound: That's exactly what Tori looked like! Hers looked pretty bushy and square, so I asked DD what she thought. She's actually the one who suggested just thinning it. The way she did it was to pull it forward, trim the length near the nose area a bit (think inverted U), then she thinned it from the cheeks down. I think it's exactly what was needed to help tame it and get rid of that Yosemite Sam look :biggrin1: I'm thinking I may have DD thin it even a bit more next time. She was pretty frugal w/the amount she took off, just in case it didn't work the way she thought it would.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Peanut is soooooo adorable!!!! Sue, I love his cut. You did it, girl!! :whoo: Linda has taught quite a few members, either 'live' or via the forum, so I'm not surprised you succeeded. I have found, though, that even when I have a long comb on my clippers, that if I go in every which direction, I get shorter spots ... a pain!

Leslie, I have used thinning shears (very cheap from the drugstore!) on my boys' beards and mustache. I used them on Sammy's body a while back, but it made the hair too thin and prone to breakage so I only like to use the thinning shears around the head/face.

Sue, please post these pics of Peanut in the "Puppy Cuts" thread. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=9218#post9218

It will bump up the thread, great for new members to view, and will show another look our Havs can have with a cut. You're right. They are way too stinkin ' cute with a nice puppy cut! Look at Henry! Too sweet. :biggrin1:


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, Marj! Linda was such a peach to answer all my questions. I was really nervous. 

Starting with the longest clipper turned out to work for me... lots of little longer pieces sticking out in places but it's not a big deal. I know I will keep getting better with practice  thanks again for the encouragement and support. I'll post the pics in your link...


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Gabdy....I had a terrible experience with the grommer....I wanted Lizzy kept long and they scissor cut her and I was dumbed founded when I picked her up...Now it is written on her card what to do and not to do...her next appt is on Mon.... Iam not trying to let her hair grow.....Helene


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sue you did a great job with Peanut! 
Welcome to the forum...sorry I'm way behind


----------

